# squirrelmail and translate

## wizy

After emerging in (following the instructions in the desktop guide) squirrelmail is up and running good.  When I turn on the translate plugin and set it up in my options on my users account I get this at the bottom of every message instead of the translate plugin:

Warning: get_html_translation_table() expects parameter 1 to be long, string given in /home/httpd/htdocs/squirrelmail-1.2.6/plugins/translate/setup.php on line 64

Any ideas?  I didnt modify anything else.  Just merged it all in, changed what it said, then turned that plugin on.

----------

## mellofone

 *wizy wrote:*   

> After emerging in (following the instructions in the desktop guide) squirrelmail is up and running good.  When I turn on the translate plugin and set it up in my options on my users account I get this at the bottom of every message instead of the translate plugin:
> 
> Warning: get_html_translation_table() expects parameter 1 to be long, string given in /home/httpd/htdocs/squirrelmail-1.2.6/plugins/translate/setup.php on line 64
> 
> Any ideas?  I didnt modify anything else.  Just merged it all in, changed what it said, then turned that plugin on.

 

I have NO idea what version of SquirrelMail is included in Gentoo, but I use it directly from the CVS SquirrelMail site... What version are you using?

----------

## wizy

Its 1.2.6, thats the current ebuild.  You can see it in the directories in the warning  :Smile: 

----------

## mellofone

 *wizy wrote:*   

> Its 1.2.6, thats the current ebuild.  You can see it in the directories in the warning 

 

Does everything work besides the translate section?

----------

## wizy

The translate stuff actually works.  It appears below the error.  I just want the error text to go away, and wanted to bring it to everyones attention that following the instructions, and then turning on that plugin gets you error messages.

----------

## mellofone

 *wizy wrote:*   

> The translate stuff actually works.  It appears below the error.  I just want the error text to go away, and wanted to bring it to everyones attention that following the instructions, and then turning on that plugin gets you error messages.

 

The easiest way to do that is to file a bug.

https://bugs.gentoo.org

----------

